# Kann bei Pokerstars nicht mitspielen



## Flaschenpost (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab mich gerade  bei Pokerstars regestriert, kann aber an keinem Spiel teilnehmen, da ein "Mindest-Buy" an den Tischen verlangt wird.

Was hat es damit auf sich? ^^


----------



## EspCap (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme mal an dass man ein Buy-In zahlen muss bzw. ein bestimmtes Budget vorausgestetzt wird... ich weiss es aber auch nicht, ich bin nicht bei Pokerstars.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Dezember 2009)

die wollen kohle sehen, sonst kannste nich mitspielen. das ist halt die gebühr die du berappen muss um überhaupt mitspielen zu können..nehme ich mal an


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

> TISCH-MINDESTBETRÄGE
> 
> Der Mindesteinsatz in unserem Pokerraum an Tischen mit Limit entspricht dem Zehnfachen des kleinen Wetteinsatzes (der Wetteinsatz der ersten beiden Einsatzrunden). Zum Beispiel: an einem 10/20-Tisch wäre der Mindesteinsatz 100 Spielchips. Bei Pokerspielen ohne Limit oder Pot Limit entspricht der Mindesteinsatz dem Zwanzigfachen des großen Wetteinsatzes. Der Mindesteinsatz bei einer 100/200 Pot Limit-Partie ist demnach 4000 Spielchips.





Quelle : http://www.pokerstars.de/poker/room/




> Hinweis: Alle Währungsangaben ($) dienen nur der Illustration. Einsätze bei PokerStars.de erfolgen ausschließlich mit Spielchips, niemals mit Echtgeld.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. Dezember 2009)

Wo kann ich denn mein "Spielchips-Konto" einsehen bzw. wo bekomm ich die her?

Sry absoluter noob ^^

Offensichtlich hab ich ja nicht genug, um an einem Spiel teilnehmen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

http://www.pokerstars.de/tutorials/


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. Dezember 2009)

Regestriert bin ich doch, Konto erstellt , alles längst startklar nur kann ich an keinem Spiel teilnehemen


"Ihr aktuell verfügbares Guthaben reicht für die Teilnahme an diesem Tisch nicht aus. Bitte wählen Sie einen Tisch, mit einem niedrigeren Mindest-Buy-in" 

Das kommt an JEDEM Tisch!

Thx für die Links aber sei mal nicht so Wortkarg Gothic ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

am besten du meldes dich beim Kundenservice 

support@pokerstars.net


@



> # Wie hoch ist der Mindest-Buy-in, den man an den Tisch bringen muss?
> # Der Mindest-Buy-in (der Mindesteinsatz) beträgt bei allen Tisch-Limits das Zehnfache des "Small Blind". Ein Beispiel: Um an einem $1/$2-Tisch spielen zu können, muss man mindestens $10 auf seinem Pokerkonto haben.



mehr kann ich dir nicht helfen weil ich kein poker spiele und die software nicht nutze


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. Dezember 2009)

Ok, habs jetzt danke für die schnellen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

np 

viel spass beim Pokern aber nciht pber treiben^^


----------



## Sneedlewood (18. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ok, habs jetzt danke für die schnellen Antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Lösung des Problems könntest du ja noch hinschreiben, hilft vielleicht dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## X-Zero (18. Dezember 2009)

Die Lösung ist eigentlich easy, man muss zu beginn an die Tische gehen in denen mit blinds 5/10 gespielt wird, dafür reicht das Startkapital. ERst wenn man sich genug erspielt hat kann man an den 100/200 Tischen spielen....

So far


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist eigentlich easy, man muss zu beginn an die Tische gehen in denen mit blinds 5/10 gespielt wird, dafür reicht das Startkapital. ERst wenn man sich genug erspielt hat kann man an den 100/200 Tischen spielen....
> 
> So far



richtig


----------

